# Questions for all of you



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

OK - I'm now thinking that I have fibro - so much of my unexplained aches and pains and exhaustion is all making sense now. But I have questions for you, if you all don't mind:1. Do any of you get aches and pains on one side more than another? I seem to have more stuff going on with my right side, though both sides seem to be affected.2. Have any of you repeatedly had muscle pulls or spasms? For years I've been prone to having pulls or spasms that require physical therapy, pain meds, and muscle relaxers. It never seems to be related to any particular activity - all of a sudden something tightens up and there's incredible pain. When it happens in my back it literally takes my breath away. My doc says my muscles are always "tight" and asks me if I'm under stress, but it seems like a normal mode of operation for me.3. Did your regular doc diagnose you or a rheumatologist? I kinda want to go to my regular doc because he knows my history so well, but I'm afraid he won't believe me. He's usually great about everything, but fibro seems like it would be hard to convince your doc about.Thanks in advance for your answers!------------------Fear can hold you prisoner.......hope can set you free.*Missycat* >^.^<


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yes,yes,and i told my doc i had FM,and guess what,suprize. he agreed with me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

Hi Churchgirl!I asked my neurologist if he could give me any more informationa about fibro that would help me, other than it is just plain odd. He said that was the best way to describe fibro-that it is odd. The one rehumatologist I went to wasn't any good. He didn't understand anything about fibro at all. He was one that thought it was all in the head and no pain was ever real. I dumped him. I have had more help and support from my regular doctor. He has seen me through over 2 dozen meds trying to find one that would stop most of the pain and aid in sleep. He knows I am well informed about fibro. He sometimes shares the experiences of his other fibro patients-not giving names or anything like that-that he thinks might be a help in my knowing.As I understand , fibro affects the muscles. Tiny microscopic tears form in everyone from streatching, reaching, ect. Most people produce enough growth hormone that repairs the torn tissues while they sleep. We, who have fibro-do not produce enough of the growth hormone so our repairs are not made-therefore we have lots of pain all over. I read a study that told how college students were deprived of sleep for 3 days in a row. Each complained, of muscle pain, brain fog, feeling ill. When they were allowed to sleep a nomral pattern all the symptoms disappeared. Wish we fibro people could have symptoms relieved so easily!! Thats why we take antidepressants so the pain does stop, so we can sleep. Don't get discouraged. Remember knowledge is power and understanding . Take good care of yourself! JM


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Missycat,I had problems with finding a doc who could get me a diagnose. I rang a FM support group in my hometown and they were wonderful! I got names of docs and physiotherapists who knew much about FM. I got my diagnose from a orthopedian and now I have a MD who have a lot of knowledge about FM and I go to her on a regular basis. I also have a physiothetapist and I see her twice a week. I am now getting acupuncture and I hope it can take away some pain. If it doesnï¿½t, we will try massage. Iï¿½m also going to get aqua training in hot water. I donï¿½t take any meds, my doc asked me if I wanted to try Elavil for my insomnia but I refused. I donï¿½t want to take any anti-depressants right now. One more thing, (I know Iï¿½m always nagging about this







) have you checked for deficiency of vitamin B12 and folic acid? A lot of FM patients have that (I have it too) and you can check this with blood samples./Mio


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2000)

JM,Thanks for the info. I can tell you are well informed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2000)

Hi!A couple of weeks ago I heard about an illness or syndrome that seems much like fibro. It is not lupus but it affects the muscles and tissues. Has anyone heard anything ? I feel so dense?! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2000)

MissycatSince you're on the IBS website, I'm assuming you have that also. My daughter is having a lot of luck with a book she bought at http://www.fibrocure.com.[/URL] She had symptoms similar to those listed in this book and has been following the plan religiously and now is in her 5th week and is no longer having IBS symptoms, her massage is now making a difference where it never did before she started this. It means you have to change what you eat, heavy on proteins, drop the starches, etc. Also double your magnesium ratio to calcium. It also includes a few other common nutritional supplements but my daughter is off all prescription medicines, all pain killers and anti-depressants. It is a very wholesome approach and she seems to be making improvements everyday. This may not work for everyone but it's working for her. Could be that her symptoms are so similar, so it's worth a look to check out the website.Good luck to you,Casey


----------

